# Piper's kidding thread PICS (((((WE HAVE LOTS OF BABIES!!!!!))))



## that's*satyrical (Dec 30, 2012)

This is Piper. She is 14 mos. old and due for her first freshening sometime in February. She was first exposed to the buck on 9/1 and stayed with him through November. She is getting pretty fat now but no udder development yet. I just love the look of this doe and she is so long, wide, and deep. I sure hope that udder is as awesome as I'm hoping for! Daddy is a very nice buck out of Rosasharn Mr. General B. His dam is no slouch either LTE Oldebutter, a Juren's daughter. This guy has serious milk behind him, so yeah, first doeling and possibly even buckling most likely staying here  .  I may not be able to use the buckling right away she is a first freshener so I will probably hold on to him and see how she does first but I probably won't be able to get this buck's genetics into my herd again any time soon.

Here is daddy:


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see.  I want a doe like the goat in your avatar.


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Dec 30, 2012)

They are going to make some really nice babies! I can't wait to see what you get.
-K


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 30, 2012)

I love kidding and lambing threads!!!!  Nice looking mama and papa...can't wait for the baby or babies


----------



## Missy (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay for more kidding!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! I am super excited for next kidding season. My fall kids are already getting so big at 3 and 4 mos. old. LOL I went out to see the goaties today since it finally stopped being rainy, cold & nasty for the day. I felt like a celebrity as they all gathered around me for scratches


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 30, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see.  I want a doe like the goat in your avatar.


I forgot to add, Piper is the goat in my avatar's (Teva) half sister!!!  They share the same sire


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 30, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo road trip to Georgia when you have a look-a-like goat niece for sale!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 30, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe!!! You have double the chances since Teva is due early March   She is bred to my buck Bo though. That boy has milk stars on every line of his pedigree and he is gorgeous too!!! 

This is Bo the day we got him, not the greatest pic it was dark and the ipad has no flash:


----------



## Lamancha Acres Dairy Goat (Dec 30, 2012)

Oooohhhh  Bo is beautiful, how old was he in that picture?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 30, 2012)

We got him in October I think? That is when the pic was taken. He will be 2 this coming March.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 4, 2013)

Piper held real still and let me feel her belly and I FELT PIPER's BABIES MOVE TODAY!!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 4, 2013)

That is such a cool feeling, isn't it!


----------



## heathen (Jan 4, 2013)

Cant wait to see the babies hurry up and plop them out Piper. But only when your ready lol.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 7, 2013)

Hahahaha hurry up & plop them out!!! lol  It is really cool to feel the babies squirm for sure!!!

Well today I shaved Piper & Trin's backsides and they are both getting the cutest little ff udders on them!!! I will try to post pics tomorrow. Trin is really round!! I think she is smuggling at least 2 in there. I'll let you all tell me what you think when I post the behind pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 8, 2013)

Here are the pics. What do you guys think how much longer and how many? These 2 are first fresheners. Trin was in the goat house today laying down instead of eating hay with the rest. She is looking really puffy back there. Piper can't really go before the 25th or so, but Trin could go sooner. It would just be a different baby daddy lol. 

Piper:







Trin:


----------



## madcow (Jan 8, 2013)

Never thought I would be saying this a year ago, but those *are *really cute udders! LOL!  I think I've lost my mind and the goats have it!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't think Trin will go before Piper.  She doesn't look as ready to me.  I would say she could have another month or so to go.  Based on udder comparison to mine that are due the end of the month, Piper looks good for around the 25th.  Of course you understand that last year I had a goat in the kidding pen for over a month, so what the heck do I know. LOL  OH, I do know....those are some good lookin goats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 8, 2013)

They are looking great, I guess another couple of weeks, but the smaller breeds are always harder for me to tell.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 8, 2013)

I love it when you feel the babies kick!  Congratulations.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 8, 2013)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> I don't think Trin will go before Piper.  She doesn't look as ready to me.  I would say she could have another month or so to go.  Based on udder comparison to mine that are due the end of the month, Piper looks good for around the 25th.  Of course you understand that last year I had a goat in the kidding pen for over a month, so what the heck do I know. LOL  OH, I do know....those are some good lookin goats.


I would say that too based on her udder (at least the way it looks in the pic in reality it feels a bit more full than Pipe's), BUT her nether parts are sooooo puffed out like all the does seem to get when they're close, she is really wide.... And she is acting different, another sign.... Fine with me if they wait a bit. I'm enjoying my little break here just milking my one doe that is still in milk between kidding seasons  Plus I could stand for most of this cold snap to pass first if that is possible....  

Thanks for the congrats guys. And the compliments on the cute udders (I think they're kinda cute too but I've already been certified for GAS) And I have also been known for watching a goat for a month or 2 thinking they are going to kid any second.... LOL


----------



## Mac14 (Jan 9, 2013)

Can't wait for them to come!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 15, 2013)

Well when I ventured out into the monsoon today to feed the goats it looked like Pipe's beginning to lose her mucus plug. Yay!!! Udders are also still growing on both of them, but no "pop" just yet.


----------



## G6momma (Jan 15, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## madcow (Jan 15, 2013)

Woo hoo!  Progress!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 25, 2013)

They are still holding out!!! Little brats!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 12, 2013)

We have kids!!! Lots of them. 

Piper's single doeling born 2/14/13  (Valentine baby)







Trin's single doeling born 2/15/13  (blue eyes)






Snookie's preemie bucklings born 3/8/13

This is the tiniest he weighed less than a pound at birth the soda can is to help show how tiny he looks like mom






The other one just barely over a pound still tiny but looked big compared to the other he looks like dad






And last but not least Teva's boy.  I love this boy and his moonspotted cuteness. It will take willpower not to keep him


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 13, 2013)

So very cute and tiny!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 13, 2013)

very nice. Seeing all these cute little goats, makes me want more cute little goats.


----------



## madcow (Mar 13, 2013)

Love cute little goats!  Need more cute little goats!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 13, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> Love cute little goats!  Need more cute little goats!


x2

How much does a newborn ND usually weigh?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 13, 2013)

I think the average is @2 1/2 lbs.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 13, 2013)

Our ND babies so far have all been between 2.75 and 5.5lbs.  Most are in the mid 3lb range.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow I guess they are even tinier than I thought then!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 13, 2013)

that last kid is a real winner!   What a beautiful boy!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats!!!  They are all so cute!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 14, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> that last kid is a real winner!   What a beautiful boy!


I know I was totally not planning to keep any boys.   My buck pen (like most) is overflowing lol.  But I may not be able to help myself....

Thanks to everyone for the congrats!!


----------

